# Gamepad



## Fokkewolf (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, I'm planning on buying a gamepad... I don't have a wide range of choice, besides I want nothing special. 

The three gamepads are: Acme F250, Ucom js704s (or the js704s2 which is the same as the first, only it has the second gamepad on the same wire. And it's cheaper than buying two js704s.) The third one is some kind of Hornet one, I couldn't see the model, and on the net it was named Hornet NGS.

http://prodavnicamk.com/userfiles/productimages/product_430.jpg Ucom js704s.
http://www.way2buy.pt/images/NGS-HORNET.JPG Hornet
http://www.acme.eu/uploads/photo/0_image_128284_F250.jpg Acme.

Somehow Acme and Hornet are much alike, I don't know whether they're the same. Now I don't hope anyone of you heard about these pieces of cheap shit, but an advice on the characteristics I could use to compare them would be really nice. Also you know what they say "Hope is eternal in human breast"


----------



## Kajet (Dec 23, 2009)

My suggestion


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 23, 2009)

Not that I have either PS2 or Xbox controller... And the chance I find such stuff here in Tbilisi is similiar to the chance I meet an alive Furfag Lifestyler wearing a furstuit in the crowd on the market avenue. The keyword is Alive. 

I think I'm choosing between the Ucom and the Hornet one. The doubt is about the axis sticks .


----------



## Kajet (Dec 23, 2009)

Ahh... well... that depends on what kind of games you want to play, analog sticks seem to be required for most of the newer games but they can be annoying for some of the older or 2D games...


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 23, 2009)

Still If I buy the one with them I have the right to decide whether to play with them or without, right? Also my computer cannot be called the one for the newer ones . 

P.s it's celeron 1.8ghz (single core of course) 128mb Fx5500 1gig Ram.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 23, 2009)

Am I the only person here who likes the 360 as a gamepad? 

I mean it is the most comfortable controller around, and is virtually indestructible. The only downside to it, is that the controller is far more suited toward first person and third person shooters.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 23, 2009)

Your post has no sense. 
I mean I'm unable to buy one without buying The 360 itself, I guess. Anyway it would be too expensive here, and these three are about 17 bucks each.
And I know I won't get the comfort like 360, I don't really think of it. I'm buying a gamepad to have at least a little fun from playing some fightings or racings .


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 23, 2009)

Fokkewolf said:


> Your post has no sense.



Riiight... has no sense or makes no sense? I am just stating my opinion, I like the 360's controller as a gamepad.



Fokkewolf said:


> And I know I won't get the comfort like 360, I don't really think of it. I'm buying a gamepad to have at least a little fun from playing some fightings or racings .



Okay I think "has no sense" is more likely. The 360's gamepad is good for fighting games and racing games. I am just saying for more casual games, like say platformers or side scrollers. The 360's controller feels clunky and out of place. However playing games such as Mortal Kombat on it, or my favorite racing game: Need For Speed Most Wanted. The controller handles beautifully.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 23, 2009)

Pardon my mistake . 
I have nothing against any consoles and any of their gamepads .
Thinking of ergonomy and stuff... Guys in Sony weren't all idiots right? The PS1 controller isn't bad, is it? From this point the Ucom one gets an advantage on ergonomy as it is an exact replica ... Thinking of the Chineese replica quality though could make this advantage bullshit...

Okay, I guess I've got a compromise. It's acme, It costs just like the others and It has the sticks too. I just got fucking confused when I googled it and it showed me a different controller instead of the one I saw.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 23, 2009)

Fokkewolf said:


> Pardon my mistake .
> I have nothing against any consoles and any of their gamepads .



It's fine



> Thinking of ergonomy and stuff... Guys in Sony weren't all idiots right? The PS1 controller isn't bad,



Well the the PS1 controller and the Dual Shock 1-2 are pretty good controllers. However they are absolutely horrid at shooters. Their sticks are extremely stiff. Causing you to overshoot your target by a mile. I found the place the PS1 controller was best suited, was with games such as Tony Hawk or Grand Theft Auto San Andreas. But on games such as Red Faction or Vice City. The controller made gameplay almost unplayable. (I never used the Kruger or the M4 in Vice City because it was utterly useless in a firefight. You could never aim it.)


----------



## Riptor (Dec 24, 2009)

http://z.about.com/d/compactiongames/1/0/G/A/1/gp9.jpg - The Saitek P990 will play about anything. It's gooood.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 25, 2009)

Muhahah, the last day of school. Like I came to school and saw totally nobody from our class. Just a few guys representing the few hundreds that study there. And as the only reason I came to school was the fact that the shop opens at 10AM, I just lied on the fence listening to music. Man, this was fucking nice, I only regret for not taking the camera with me 'cause the weather was damn good. Like the dense mist on the mountains and the lights of the TV translation tower...
  Anyhow I bought the game-pad, so I finally have something fun to do. It's the Hornet NGS, (Eight buttons for moving - ten for anything else.) Unfortunately no analog sticks but that's not a problem, I guess. All in about 15$ and they will change it if it's broken or smth ^_^.
  Now if someone can suggest some good fightings for PC (My knowledge ends on Tekken and Mortal Combat, lol), I will be really pleased.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 25, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Am I the only person here who likes the 360 as a gamepad?
> 
> I mean it is the most comfortable controller around, and is virtually indestructible. The only downside to it, is that the controller is far more suited toward first person and third person shooters.



I like it too.

Only issue is that mine is wireless.  Would anyone know a way of getting it to work with a PC without shelling out the cash for this fucking thing, because that's just bullshit.



Fokkewolf said:


> Now if someone can suggest some good fightings for PC (My knowledge ends on Tekken and Mortal Combat, lol), I will be really pleased.



Guilty Gear XX.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 25, 2009)

Nexxus said:


> Only issue is that mine is wireless. Would anyone know a way of getting it to work with a PC without shelling out the cash for this fucking thing, because that's just bullshit.


 
Other than stealing it, no. Or you could go buy a wired one seperately. Even when you use the USB 'charge and play' cable on the 360, all practical data is still being sent wirelessly. The USB cable can only transmit power and some very very basic information relating to the controller's unique ID to allow syncing over the cable, but not actual game input information.

I'm not agianst the 360 controller but I prefer the style of the DualShock series.  It's just perfect as a gamepad, and Sony has only slightly changed it since it's introduction.  The addition of the lower shoulders being triggers instead of pressure sensitive is the best thing... Cause driving with the pressure sensitive shoulder buttons was SUCH a pain.


----------



## Kajet (Dec 25, 2009)

Fokkewolf said:


> Now if someone can suggest some good fightings for PC (My knowledge ends on Tekken and Mortal Combat, lol), I will be really pleased.



Google M.U.G.E.N.? It's... free...


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

wuts a game pad x.x


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 25, 2009)

Fokkewolf said:


> Now if someone can suggest some good fightings for PC (My knowledge ends on Tekken and Mortal Combat, lol), I will be really pleased.


 
Street Fighter IV had a PC port, if you can run it.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 25, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Other than stealing it, no. Or you could go buy a wired one seperately. Even when you use the USB 'charge and play' cable on the 360, all practical data is still being sent wirelessly. The USB cable can only transmit power and some very very basic information relating to the controller's unique ID to allow syncing over the cable, but not actual game input information.



I realize that.  My hope was that I could just download some homebrew firmware that could be flashed to a $2 generic wi-fi dongle or something.



edit: vvvv do you ever post anything worthwhile?


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

hmmm


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks to everyone ^_^. Will try both M.u.g.e.n and Guilty gear, and try to launch the Street fighter (As soon as I find it). As yet, Nfs most wanted will entertain me well.
Oh, and almost forgot Prince of Persia .


----------



## Runefox (Dec 25, 2009)

I guess I arrived late, but... I've _never_ heard of either of those brands for controllers. Expect them to die within a few months like every other nameless (and many named) controllers do. Especially since these controllers seem to be rather obvious Chinese knockoffs (the UCOM of the PS2 controller, the Hornet/Acme of Saitek's line).

Frankly, I'd have recommended a Logitech or a Saitek, but... Eh. 

Also, there are USB 360 controllers that work with the PC, as well.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 25, 2009)

i agree. get a wired 360 gamepad for your PC. they arent that expensive and they are simply amazing!


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 25, 2009)

Nah, I'm quite okay with this yet. Though I'd have bought the 360 one if they were on sale anywhere here))


----------



## Riptor (Dec 25, 2009)

If you're into mechs, you could try One Must Fall. It's not all that much more complicated than SF2, but it plays well, and it has a cool RPG-style tournament mode where you can upgrade your robots and use them against other people.

http://www.reloaded.org/download/One-Must-Fall-2097/136/ You can grab it here, it's free.

You'll need this thing called DOSBox, if you need any help with that, PM me. Nobody knows more about DOS than me. :3

Also, I'd personally suggest you stay far away from the MUGEN community if you can help it, they'll sap your brain cells. There IS this pretty good full game out made with the engine, 'The Black Heart':  http://www.theblackheart.com.ar/


----------



## Runefox (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh, also, fighting game for PC? Melty Blood Act Cadenza Ver. B. It's just amazingly great.


----------

